# Rabbit bonding for idiots



## Lara1988 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello, im Lara, i have a 3yr old dwarf lop called Floppy. Im relativley new to the forum, but have spent months reading the threads.

my bun boy was half of a bonded pair, until his OH passed away last month. He has been neutered, and all his jabs are up to date.

I have a few questions about adding a new rabbit and the minefield that is bonding.

When we bring the new rabbit home, do we start bonding straight away? Or is it ment to settle into its own temporary hutch first for a while?

With the actual bonding if, fingers crossed, goes well do we then separate them at the end of the day. And then put them back together the next day? Or when they are together, do they just stay together.

I was thinking about having them meet in the bath, and then letting them have the bathroom floor when I increase the space. Would they just stay in the bathroom for a week or so, then both go back to the bun shed?

Also, although I am getting ahead of myself, floppy my rabbit has a shed with a run attached, which he can use 24-7 via cat flap. When they do move in together, how do I stop him getting territorial over 'his' shed. As even if it's all been cleaned with vinegar, surely he'll recognise it as his home as his lived there for 3 years?

All this is so confusing, and we have not even started searching for the new rabbit yet.

Thanks for reading,any tips greatly recieved.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

Lara1988 said:


> Hello, im Lara, i have a 3yr old dwarf lop called Floppy. Im relativley new to the forum, but have spent months reading the threads.
> 
> my bun boy was half of a bonded pair, until his OH passed away last month. He has been neutered, and all his jabs are up to date.
> 
> ...


All my answers are in red  Have a look through the bonding sticky too  http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/226235-bonding-advice.html


----------



## Lara1988 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello B3rnie, thanks you for your speedy reply. 
I hadn't thought about quarantining the new one at all. How long would suffice?

Would the carpets in the shed need replacing?or would i be safe just putting my Vax over them.

I never had any idea rabbit bonding was so complex. OH wasn't too keen on getting another bun, but he is in need of company the poor thing. Oh the things we do for our pets. I'll have to try and upload a photo of floppy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

Lara1988 said:


> Hello B3rnie, thanks you for your speedy reply.
> I hadn't thought about quarantining the new one at all. How long would suffice?
> 
> I quarantine for 30 days
> ...


Answers in red


----------



## Lara1988 (Aug 8, 2012)

I have thought about going down the rescue route. Floppy hates being touched, and I'm worried that the lack of handling he allows might reflect badly on me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

Lara1988 said:


> I have thought about going down the rescue route. Floppy hates being touched, and I'm worried that the lack of handling he allows might reflect badly on me.


Don't worry about that, most rabbits aren't that keen especially as technically we are predators to them


----------



## Lara1988 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks. I've had a quick google and there a few that do bonding, and deliver the happy couple back to you when it's done.

I'm going to make a phone call to a few, but I'm terrified of being turned away if they think I'm unworthy.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

b3rnie is right -rabbits are a prey species so are often, but not always, resistent to being picked up. The rescue will know that. There are some cuddle bunnies but many are hands off or wriggly.

Re bonding- 

yes, I would give new bun time to settle before attempting an introduction. If bun comes from a rescue, it should have been spayed,and have had vaccinations,but do check. Every rescue is different.

We too would usually quarantine first, depending on where bun came from.

Re neutralising,washing down with a vinegar solution will work, because buns rely so heavily on their sense of smell. You could use a sprayer to spray carpets and walls.We would buy a new litter tray.

Re the bonding, well as you gathered - every bond is different, and everyone has their own way. Some bonds are relatively fast, some take weeks or months and occasionally, just occasionally, it is love at first sight.

Where you proceed is up to you. How you bond will be dictated by the buns.

Many people introduce buns in the bath. This is obviously an artificial environment, because it is slippery and strange. This puts the rabbits under some stress, and takes their focus off each other, which can help. Sometimes it can make them huddle together. This can be a useful way to date prior to bonding, to see if there is potential.

Equally you can use a small neutral space for the date,and if the date goes well, you can move on to bonding. 

As B3rnie says, keep the area small (and bare). Watch closely.

Befiore you try bonding, do your homework on rabbit body language. Head down looks cute, but the bun is telling the other one to "adore me"and is seeking to be dominant. If the other one grooms, that is great. If they both go head down, watch closely, they both want to be boss. This is something they need to sort out, but watch closely, to check it does not escalate into a fight.

Some chasing and fur pulling is to be expected, but watch the tails -are they held high? Watch closely. Beware circling- it can escalate very quickly into a fight. Intervene.

Some bunnies just potter around and ignore each other. That is fine, but keep observing - until they intereact they are not really bonding - just getting used to each other.

keep the area small.

Occasionally we are able to leave the buns together if the first meeting goes well. But we do watch them very closely as things can change quickly. Many people stay nearby, 24/7!

Dusk and dawn are the times that buns are most active, and most likely to chase/challenge/fight. Also, a bond can become strained 48 hours or so after introduction.

For other bunnies, especiallly the anxious and stressheads, we find it better to follow a slow bonding process, keeping them side by side, to begin with. Then controlled dates, gradually increasing in time as they learn to tolerate each other. The time this takes depends on the buns behaviour.

Your role is to oversee, read the signs, and interevene when necessary, but at the same time you have to stay calm, as if you are tense, they will pick up on that and it will affect how they behave. Hard isn't it?

When they finally appear comfortable with each other, and are with each other 24/7 you can begin to gradually increase the space. This can be done until the buns are in a space where they can run. 

You could bond inside, or perhaps you could section off a small area of the neutralised shed for bonding, then gradually increase. How do you fancy living out there with them for a day or so?! The things we do. Make it work for you. 

There are, of course, no guarantees that the buns will successfully bond, so talk to the rescue. They can arrange a bunny date to check potential, and it may be possible to foster rather adopt the bun, pending successful bond - although it is oh so hard to take a bun back for another, when you bond with them yourself - even if your bun doesn't.

You may find, of course, that the rescue may take your bun for a few days, and start the bonding process for you, so talk to them too. 

Good luck, and well done for doing your homework first!!


----------



## Lara1988 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello, just giving an update,

I decided to go down the rescue route to find Floppy a buddy. I passed a home check with flying colours with a small rescue not too far from me that offered a bonding service.

Floppy went off last week to find a friend, and came home Monday with the cutest Dutch x lionhead doe that we have called Flora.

Apparently it was love at first sight, and the lady from the rescue said it was one of the assets bonds she has ever done. The happy couple are currently snuggling out in their run:001_wub:

Photos will follow as soon as I work out how to upload from an iPad. Thank you to all who gave me advice. :thumbup:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats great news, I read this thread before, but had nothing to add after Bernie and Summersky, I would just have been repeating 

Can't wait to see pictures and its great that another rescue bun has got a 2nd chance and a good home


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

That's awesome news 
Can't wait for pics :thumbup:


----------



## Lara1988 (Aug 8, 2012)

We are soo pleased. Floppy looks so happy.I've spent all day sat outside watching them.

She was part of a litter dumped in a woodland car park.  I'm going to spoil her rotten.


----------



## Jaysmith (May 12, 2012)

Thats such good news to read a positive outcome. My pair have had to be seperated due to scrapping and so I have been reading up on the rebonding process, I will be honest I am dreading it, so reading a positive story is all good


----------

